# What should you cover your rabbit hutch with at night?



## susan_1981

At the moment, I've just covered it with a bed sheet and with it being quite warm at the moment, it's been fine but what should I cover it with? He's outside and with my old rabbit (when I was a kid), we covered it with a cover that was waxy waterproof on the outside and woven cotton on the underside. Should I be using something like that? He has plenty of hay which I'm sure keeps him warm but I want to make sure he has the best protection possible through the winter.


----------



## emzybabe

to be honest as long as the hutch is water proof, off the ground, and has a sleeping compartment full of straw he should be fine, these extra covers etc are just so pet companies can make more money. of course the wind can be very cold but in a well built hutch it shouldnt get into the sleeping compartment. 

you can of course buy the expensive hutch covers, use carpet or foam on top and behind and cover the front with something flexible that allows plenty of air flow. a shed or somewhere sheltered in the garden would also make a difference


----------



## susan_1981

In the winter, I have considered putting my rabbit hutch in my garage - I do not put my car in the garage, it's used to store stuff like the lawn mower, etc. But my garage does have a small window but is very dark in there. Is this ok to put the hutch in there or will my rabbit get depressed because it is so dark?


----------



## emzybabe

Many people turn their garages into bunny paradise, I'm sure he would be very happy there. The light can effect us all so it might be worth putting an extra light in there with a daylight bulb that runs on a timer and the wires out of his way. 

well actually thinking about it rabbits are most active at dawn and dusk and sleep in burrows during the day so the light idea might not be needed. I dunno what everyone else thinks?


----------



## Kammie

I use a plastic shower curtain stappled to the top of the hutch and rolled around a bit of wood at the other end for a water proof cover. If its very windy I use a piece of cardboard box to cover the mesh part leaing a small gap for air, a couple of bent nails in the frame of the mesh door hold it in place. On the rare occasions that it snows they then get moved to the garage otherwise they're fine since they've always been outside they have the fur to cope with it. Although Rosie does like to play hide and seek in deep snow...


----------



## cassie01

my hutches have tarpaulin on them with a overhang to keep rain out but i havnt done the bunnie house yet. i used to have some thin wood (the stuff you get on the back of wardrobes etc) and had this covered in tarpaulin to fold down overnight to keep the wind and rain out. i know people who use bubble wrap around the huthes and then a layer of tarpaulin to keep the heat in and the hutch water proof. the be honest paper is the best insulator. my bunnies have screwed up news paper and shreaded paper added to thier bedding in winter.


----------



## Jazzy

Our rabbits have a rug each that covers the top storey and a large tarpaulin which was under £10 from B & Q which covers both 4ft hutches. We cover the top storey at night and the bottom storey is left open because the pen attaches to it although we shut the rabbits in at night and let them out first thing in the morning.


----------



## frags

tarpaulin is good as foxes actually dont like the noise and dont tend to go under it, although in winter they are very hungry and tend to take on anything.
you can get the proper insulating hutch covers too


----------



## rach1980

my mom moves the hutch so it has more cover from the weather. she also covers the hutch with an old bit of carpet and some old blankets


----------



## HoneyFern

I use tarpaulin but have used a large ground sheet before, I just weigh the front down at night with spare run parts to stop the wind getting underneath. I tried putting a towel underneath it for extra insualtion but it makes it colder if it gets damp in the rain. 

Tarpaulin is cheap but I got mine on my local Freecycle group so it didn't cost a penny and it was brand new!


----------



## srhdufe

frags said:


> you can get the proper insulating hutch covers too


Are those any good???


----------



## frags

srhdufe said:


> Are those any good???


so im told but as i have a shed i dont use them, im told the silver ones are good for summer as they reflect the sun so i presume there good for winter lol


----------



## Zippstar

I use an awning from a caravan; the clear plastic bit goes in front of the hutch so Rags can still see out and the green tarpaulin bit covers the top and the sides. The plastic is really strong so no wind gets through. It's waterproof too and for extra warmth I put some old underlay matting underneath the bit covering the roof.

For Rory, at the mo I'm using an old shower curtain that covers his hutch as it keeps the rain out, but now it's getting colder I'm going to use another old awning. I'm lucky, my dad's an avid camper and has got reams of the stuff lying around. IF i can get my two buns bonded and into their new hutch, I will use it again because it works a treat!

Also, I may this year use perspex sheeting across the front, with air holes. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## jvmills

We stock a full range of hutch covers suitable for various sizes and also custom made to measure:

Hutch Covers

Depending upon your bunny and the type and location of the hutch you may or may not decide that a hutch cover is a useful purchase. In some cases where the hutch is out of the direct weather - a simple tarpaulin/shower curtain can suffice.

Likewise relocating them to a garage or out building through the worst weather can be fine, but be aware of car fumes!!

Just remember to check that their bedding is not damp - this should be kept clean and dry.

Also check that the water bottle is not getting iced up, otherwise bunny will dehydrate.

An enterprising owner could also make a smaller "warm area" inside the hutch with a mixture of carboard boxes and thick sheets of newspaper. This can offer extra layers of insulation, particularly if you have older rabbits.


----------



## happysaz133

We lay one towel along the top and another one hanging down, as well as plenty extra hay to snuggle in.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I use two duvet covers and a piece of plastic in between the two to keep the hutch waterproof.


----------



## bambi2906

i use the hutch cover from the newton and scratch range is it... it was quite expensive at £60 but i had a 10 per cent off voucher and because it has a clear cover it means my bunny can still have the sun light but it keeps the wind and rain out of his hutch


----------



## Guest

I use old carpet and waterproofe bench covers over the carpet  keeps them dry and warm


----------



## MerlinsMum

Bubble wrap! Available on large rolls from B&Q by the metre. It's insulating and waterproof and lets the light in, but you could also put a blue tarpaulin over the top for added warmth.


----------



## umber

I use a huge plastuc sheet over the hutch followed by a very thick blanket which is topped up a blue Taurpaulin which is hooked onto the hutch all the way down the sides so that it cant blow off and also foxes cant get between the covers and the hutch that way... did this just by screwng little hooks into the hutch and making little holes in the taupaulin surrounded with thick tape to stop it splitting.

Inside the hutch they have plenty of hay and a snuggle safe pad!


----------

